Ask HN: What are the great software development books written in last 5 years? - cryptozeus
======
croo
You don't know javascript: [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS)

I would also mention that the 3rd edition of Effective Java is still a
standard for anyone using java7-8-9: Joshua Bloch Effective Java (3rd Edition)

------
auslegung
I’ve been impressed with A Philosophy of Software Design. The Little Typer The
Little Typer (The MIT Press)
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0262536439/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_pXxS...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0262536439/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_pXxSBb5X8SY8Y)
looks promising

